# ISPConfig3 Clients



## wiseguy (14. Dez. 2008)

Hallo,

hab zwei clients angelegt. Den Benutzernamen wollte ich nachträglich noch einmal ändern, da das der Name ist, anhand dessen ich beim Anlegen einer neuen Seite (Domain) den Nutzer identifiziere (schöner wäre es, da den Namen angezeigt zu bekommen).

Jedenfalls hab ich den Namen zwar geändert, aber zum einen wird der alte Name weiter in der Liste aufgeführt und zum anderen kann cih mich auch nur mit dem alten Namen am ISPConfig anmelden. Die Änderung des Benutzernamen scheint also keine Wirkung gehabt zu haben.


----------



## Till (14. Dez. 2008)

Wir können Bugs die Du hier postest nicht beabeiten. Poste sie bitte im Bugtracker, wenn Du möchtest dass sich einer der Entwickler das ansieht. Der Bugtracker ist hier zu finden:

http://bugtracker.ispconfig.org

Du musst mir eine PM schicken nach der Anmeldung zum Bugtracker, da Accounts manuell aktiviert werden.


----------

